# Chevy Expects Half of Cruze Buyers to Come from Other Brands



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Chevy is about ready to launch the all new Cruze compact sedan here in North America and company executives have high hopes for this latest model. During a sit-down Q&A with engineering, marketing and product bosses behind the Cruze, Chuck Russell, Vehicle Line Director for Global Compact Cars said the introduction of the Cruze, “might be he most important launch we've ever done.”

The numbers seem to support Russell's statement. As a brand, Chevy sales make up 70 percent of GM's total sales in the U.S. and the compact car segment just so happens to be the second largest segment in the U.S., making up 15.2 percent of all vehicles sold. That's just shy of the 16.1 percent first place spot held by mid-size sedans. This also happens to be a segment where Chevy has come up short, with the Cobalt a failed successor to the Cavalier.

With the Cruze, Chevy believes it has the car to get the job done, having already sold 270,000 units globally. But this is not an entirely global car, with new items being introduced in each market, like the new 1.4-liter turbocharged 4-cylinder that is debuting in the U.S.

More: *Chevy Expects Half of Cruze Buyers to Come from Other Brands* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

It's not gonna be an easy thing for the Cruze. There's a lot of cars to compete with. It does seem like the Cruze does have the requirements to win over the competition. We'll just have to wait and see once this car comes out here on our shores.


----------

